# QOR vs 48th Highlanders ??



## dece74 (20 Feb 2015)

Hey, brand new to the forum and this is my first post, I hope this is in the right section.

So I'm curious. What's the deal with two different reserve units, doing the same trade, even based out of the exact same building?

For example it says that the QOR and the 48th Highlanders are both reserves, both infantry, and both based out of the same building; Moss Park Armoury. Would there be any kind of meaningful difference between them? More funding or better training or something... Possibly different roles or specialties? For an outsider looking in it's hard to know.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Tibbson (20 Feb 2015)

If you look at the history of the two Units you will see they were not always located in the same building and they have different roots.  The 48th is a Highland unit founded in 1891.  Its infantry and it's dress uniforms include the wearing of a kilt.  The QYR trace their history much further back to the mid 1700s and while they were also infantry, and still have an infantry component, they also have a history of scouting and recce and are now considered an armoured recce unit.  Of course there is much more to it then those points but essentially the two units proudly carry on their history, traditions and purpose.  They just share facilities.  

As to which one you would want to join, I have my own preference but it's purely personal.


----------



## dece74 (20 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the info! Well I'm Scottish background so a highland unit sounds pretty damn cool to me, but that's pretty secondary to whatever the practical differences are in what they do and go about things.



			
				Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> As to which one you would want to join, I have my own preference but it's purely personal.



Shoot.


----------



## DAA (20 Feb 2015)

dece74 said:
			
		

> Hey, brand new to the forum and this is my first post, I hope this is in the right section.
> 
> So I'm curious. What's the deal with two different reserve units, doing the same trade, even based out of the exact same building?
> 
> For example it says that the QOR and the 48th Highlanders are both reserves, both infantry, and both based out of the same building; Moss Park Armoury. Would there be any kind of meaningful difference between them? More funding or better training or something... Possibly different roles or specialties? For an outsider looking in it's hard to know.



Reasonably simple answer that you might relate to......

What High School did/do you attend?   What was the next closest High School near to yours?

Both do the exact same thing and have the exact same purpose.  So what's the difference between them?


----------



## mariomike (20 Feb 2015)

dece74 said:
			
		

> Would there be any kind of meaningful difference between them?



Some opinions below,



			
				Sukintu said:
			
		

> I am also drying to determine which regiment i should join, and I'm only looking at two, QOR of C and 48th Highlanders.


http://army.ca/forums/threads/60413/post-622247.html#msg622247

FYI, The Queens Own has a satellite company in Scarborough near 401 and Markham Rd. which may ( or may not ) ease your commute.


----------



## dimsum (21 Feb 2015)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> If you look at the history of the two Units you will see they were not always located in the same building and they have different roots.  The 48th is a Highland unit founded in 1891.  Its infantry and it's dress uniforms include the wearing of a kilt.  The QYR trace their history much further back to the mid 1700s and while they were also infantry, and still have an infantry component, they also have a history of scouting and recce and are now considered an armoured recce unit.  Of course there is much more to it then those points but essentially the two units proudly carry on their history, traditions and purpose.  They just share facilities.
> 
> As to which one you would want to join, I have my own preference but it's purely personal.



Queen's Own Rifles and the Queen's York Rangers are not the same thing.  The QOR is a Rifle regiment, light infantry with some....distinctions.  The QYR is an Armoured Recce regiment these days.  

To the OP, do your research and see what you want.


----------



## mariomike (21 Feb 2015)

Schindler's Lift said:
			
		

> The 48th is a Highland unit founded in 1891.  Its infantry and it's dress uniforms include the wearing of a kilt.  The QYR trace their history much further back to the mid 1700s and while they were also infantry, and still have an infantry component, they also have a history of scouting and recce and are now considered an armoured recce unit.  Of course there is much more to it then those points but essentially the two units proudly carry on their history, traditions and purpose.  They just share facilities.



The 48th parade at Moss Park Armoury. The QYR parade at Fort York Armoury.


----------



## The_Falcon (21 Feb 2015)

dece74 said:
			
		

> Hey, brand new to the forum and this is my first post, I hope this is in the right section.
> 
> So I'm curious. What's the deal with two different reserve units, doing the same trade, even based out of the exact same building?
> 
> ...



The QOR also have a jump tasking, but as others have mentioned, lineage and history are quite different, some examples off the top of my, the QOR had a VC winner, participated in D-Day, and at one point had a Regular Force Battalion in the 50s.  The 48th are a Highland unit, so dress uniforms have kilts, the unit has a pipe band, did not participate in D-Day (but fought in Sicily, Italy, and the main European campaign post D-day) but have 49 battle honours, which is one of the highest in the military.

As far as picking one over the other that's really a personal choice, since both are infantry, if you can go to the parade night for both units, and try and get a feel for which one you like better, based what your are observing.  The "personality" of either ebbs and flows over time, with units gaining and losing people.


----------



## dece74 (21 Feb 2015)

Thanks for the replies! So what I'm hearing is there's no real functional difference in what they do or what jobs they get, with the exception of the jump tasking? So it's mostly just ceremonial/uniform differences then??


----------



## expwor (21 Feb 2015)

Not unheard of to have two reserve infantry units out of the same armoury.  The Cameron Highlanders Of Ottawa and the Governor General's Foot Guards, two reserve infantry units in Ottawa both parade out of 
Cartier Square Drill Hall

Tom


----------



## FJAG (21 Feb 2015)

A loooong time ago I served with the 7th Toronto RCA sharing space with the QOR and 48th at Moss Park. The two units had quite different personalities although I wouldn't say one was superior to the other--just different. To me the QOR were a bit more gung ho while the 48th seemed steadier. In the field they do the same job.

I would suggest at the end of the day if you have an interest in parachuting then the QOR offers you the opportunity. If that isn't important to you then the only real difference is whether or not you wish to belong to an infantry battalion that is steeped in a Scottish Highland tradition or that of a rifle regiment (Read the Sharpe's Rifles series of books by Bernard Cornwell to get a bit of a feel what that's about)

Either way they're good outfits.

 :cheers:


----------



## The_Falcon (22 Feb 2015)

dece74 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies! So what I'm hearing is there's no real functional difference in what they do or what jobs they get, with the exception of the jump tasking? So it's mostly just ceremonial/uniform differences then??



There is a difference in what jobs they get, but that applies to every unit. Sometimes it seems like one unit is getting all the Gucci tasks, and your own unit is getting shafted.  Again not something within your control, and ebbs and flows with who is working in the Ops cell of the unit, how competent they are at the job, and what if any connections they may have. 

FJAG observation of QOR being a little more gung-ho/oorah, and the 48th being more "laid back" in comparison is pretty apt, but again the intensity of that perception while go up or down over time.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (22 Feb 2015)

Like the little boy who proclaimed that the king had no clothes the opening poster probably represents the majority view of Canadians if they ever actually looked at the structure and organization of the Militia (oops, my age is showing) Army Reserve and asked why?

To the OP.  Great question.  You got some good answers that may help you in your decision.  If you want more information about why, go to the thread Divining the right role, capabilities, structure, and Regimental System for Canada's Army Reserves.  Somewhere in the 70+ pages you may find some answers as to why there are two units doing essentially the same thing at the same location but it will likely be as unsatisfying to you as it is to many others.


----------



## dece74 (5 Mar 2015)

Thanks for all the replies guys! Nobody answering the phone at the 32 recruiting office phoneline, I left a couple voicemails though...

In the mean time, just curious, does the 48th ALWAYS wear the kilt for the parade uniform? Even during the winter?? I mean damn, freezing your nuts off is not meant to be taken so literally.


----------



## Loachman (5 Mar 2015)

dece74 said:
			
		

> freezing your nuts off is not meant to be taken so literally.



Ration pack heater bags and cable ties...


----------



## The_Falcon (6 Mar 2015)

dece74 said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the replies guys! Nobody answering the phone at the 32 recruiting office phoneline, I left a couple voicemails though...
> 
> In the mean time, just curious, does the 48th ALWAYS wear the kilt for the parade uniform? Even during the winter?? I mean damn, freezing your nuts off is not meant to be taken so literally.



Yes the kilt is worn with dress and ceremonial uniforms even in winter, and it's a lot warmer than you might think, these aren't the "kilts" your female friends at a nearby catholic highschool might wear, the 48ths's kilts have like 20-30 yards of heavy weight wool in them.


----------



## dece74 (7 Mar 2015)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> these aren't the "kilts" your female friends at a nearby catholic highschool might wear,



Easy man, I'm 27 don't get me in trouble!

So after a couple unanswered phone calls and voicemails to 32 brigade recruiting I'm wonder is it better to email them? In your experience what's best.


----------



## Pwegman (9 Mar 2015)

What about showing up in person ? I think it make a better impression and show your real interest


----------



## The_Falcon (9 Mar 2015)

Pwegman said:
			
		

> What about showing up in person ? I think it make a better impression and show your real interest



It's always better to have something pre-arranged rather than just showing up, since a reserve unit may or may not have someone specifically tasked with recruiting, and even if they do, they may not be there on the random night a person decides to pay a visit. As well security concerns have increased over the years, so unless you have made prior arrangements you probably won't even get into the building.


----------

